# Welke brandsoft ?

## Gentoo

Hallo mede Gentoo gebruikers,  :Smile: 

Welk brandsoft kan ik het beste gebruiken voor mijn lite-on brander ?  :Question: 

Ter info, ik gebruik als desktop alleen Gnome.

Groeten

Mark  :Cool: 

Oja, bijdeze wil ik nog ff kwijt dat ik het geweldig vind, dat er een nederlandse site is voor Gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## Supox

Tja, op deze geniepige vraag kun je uiteraard meerdere antwoorden verwachten  :Wink: . Maar kijk eens rond op de website van cdrecord, daar staan namelijk best wel wat links naar de nodige programma's. Mijn eigen ervaringen op dit gebied zijn niet echt uitgebreid, maar ik gebruik gcombust omdat deze qua functionaliteit en gebruiksgemak toch wel tot 1 van de betere programma's is.Last edited by Supox on Wed Sep 11, 2002 9:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kraaij

Onder gnome vind ik zelf gnome-toaster wel goed.... Maar ja, een heleboel van die brandsoft heeft gewoon quirks vind ik zelf. Afhankelijk van wat ik wil gebruik ik nu de een of de ander (cdbakeoven)... Probeer ze allemaal zou ik zeggen  :Smile:  Kijk gewoon ff in de portage tree.....

succes,

Anton.

----------

## JefP@@

Wel er bestaan eigenlijk maar 2 brandprogramma'tjes in linux (dacht ik toch)

Het ene is cdrecord, het andere is cdrdao (allebei console) ...

Gcombust & andere zijn gewoon gui'kes op deze tools (eye candy dus). Het maakt dus niet uit welke gui je gebruikt, ze gebruiken toch allemaal een van deze 2 proggies. Btw ik heb ook een lite-on schrijver, en deze werkt onder beide proggies.

Heb nogal wat ervaring met deze klodden, dus a ge nog vragen hebt  :Wink: 

Grtz

----------

## voidzero

Ik gebruik xcdroast voor mijn data en arson voor mijn audio. Arson kan ook mp3 -> audiocd doen en ze hebben beide veel nuttige dingen.

----------

## Gentoo

Als eerste wil ik de heren bedanken voor jullie replay,s hiermee kan ik het 1 en ander uitproberen, hoewel ik nog graag zou weten welke van deze brandsoft gewoon via de "emerge weg" op te halen is ?

(Deze vraag ff omdat ik net een paar weken met Gentoo werk en heb verders valt hier nog wel het 1 en ander te leren over Linux  :Embarassed:  verders red ik me al aardig met deze gaafe O.S  :Very Happy:    ) 

Mark.  :Cool: 

----------

## H-Pi

 *Gentoo wrote:*   

> ..., hoewel ik nog graag zou weten welke van deze brandsoft gewoon via de "emerge weg" op te halen is ?
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

ik zou zeggen, doe een emerge -s <naam> en je hebt het antwoord voor het betreffende programma  :Wink: 

----------

## voidzero

 *Gentoo wrote:*   

> Als eerste wil ik de heren bedanken voor jullie replay,s 
> 
> 

 

Misschien zou 't beter zijn om toch maar in 't Engelse forum te posten

*plaag*

Mark

----------

## Gentoo

Heren/dames,

Mijn brandproggie xcdroast mist emulatie scsi, dit zijn de volgende modules die hier geladen wordt; scsi-ide, sr_mod, sg,volgens mij mis ik hier nog wat voor, voor dat mijn brander het ooit gaat doen  :Confused:  wie kan me vertellen wat ik nog meer aan modules moet laden ? en hoe te doen? uit die gentoo guide vind ik niet wat ik wil weten   :Razz: 

Mark  :Cool: 

(Sorry, voor deze newbie vragen  :Rolling Eyes:  )

En nu maar hopen dat dit iemand leest, foutje van me, dit had een nieuwe topic moeten zijn, zucht! kan me hier wel voor mijn ....slaan  

 :Mad: 

----------

## biroed

Wat je nodig hebt is

(scsi)

scsi support

scsi disk support

scsi cd-rom support

(ata/ide/mfm support)

scsi emulation

En als bootparam. hdX=ide-scsi

----------

## water

 *biroed wrote:*   

> En als bootparam. hdX=ide-scsi

 

Hierbij is X: a, b, c, ofwel het cijfertje van de brander. a=1e ide schijf, b=2e ide schijf, enz...

Dit regeltje toevoegen aan /boot/grub/menu.lst, op de zelfde lijn als de kernel

----------

## Andréas

 *biroed wrote:*   

> Wat je nodig hebt is
> 
> (scsi)
> 
> scsi support
> ...

 

ik doe het altijd zonder scsi disk support en dat draaid ook gewoon hoor.

----------

## JefP@@

scsi disk support is idd overbodig

----------

## biroed

 *JefP@@ wrote:*   

> scsi disk support is idd overbodig

 

Klopt ik gebruik hen voor mijn zip. Die heeft disk support nodig..

----------

## Gentoo

Heren, ben weer een   :Mr. Green:  hoofd, het probleem is opgelost, een kameraad van mij heeft iets toegevoegd in een 1 of ander file, weet niet meer welke   :Embarassed: 

Oja...ff voor de info, ik ben nu druk bezig met mijn brandsoft, mijn keuze is gevallen op xcdroast, en ik zoek hier nog howto info voor, het liefst in het Nederlands als het kan  :Laughing:   :Question:   :Question: 

Gr;Mark  :Cool: 

----------

## biroed

Ik weet alleen dit http://www.xcdroast.org/ maar het spreekt eigenlijk voor zich zelf.

----------

## Gentoo

biroed,

Klopt, maar die howto die ik op die site vind is "out of date" dus ik denk dat het dan lastig wordt om met deze soft verder te gaan  :Confused:  ben al een dag aan het knoeien geweest, ik kan nog geen file laden, om die vervolgens te branden  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bijdeze, wie kan me hier meer over vertellen  :Question: 

Mark  :Cool: 

----------

## biroed

In het kort:

create cd -- mastertrack (selekteer en toevoegen)

(tab) create session -- master en write on the fly.

Als je een iso wil branden kun je hem in de geselekteerde map zetten, dan zie je hem al bij het opstarten van xcdroast.

----------

## aardvark

 *Gentoo wrote:*   

> Heren/dames,
> 
> Mijn brandproggie xcdroast mist emulatie scsi, dit zijn de volgende modules die hier geladen wordt; scsi-ide, sr_mod, sg,volgens mij mis ik hier nog wat voor, voor dat mijn brander het ooit gaat doen  wie kan me vertellen wat ik nog meer aan modules moet laden ? en hoe te doen? uit die gentoo guide vind ik niet wat ik wil weten  
> 
> 

 

Lees maar goed bij het hoofdstukje kernel config. in de nieuwste guide

Daar staat heus iets over CD branden....

----------

## Gentoo

Biroed,

Ik knoei en stoei nog wel ff verder  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tot nu toe bedankt  :Smile:   en ieder die me geholpen heeft. 

Mark  :Cool: 

----------

## Wilke

k3b heeft grote vooruitgang geboekt, kan de vergelijking met Nero inmiddels behoorlijk doorstaan!

Helaas (voor jou) is dat wel een KDE programma, en zul je dus QT en kdellibs geinstalleerd moeten hebben (minimaal).

Maar dat programma gebruik ik tegenwoordig bijna altijd.

----------

## RickDB

Ik heb nu ook hetzelfde probleem, maar hoe weet ik hoe mijn brander heet(dev/hd?) ?

Is al opgelost mijn brander is een beetje langzaam, dus ik tikte hdparm -I dev/hdd in en 15 sec later zag die hem pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mb4guns

Brandsoftware, wel als je kde gebruikt kan je echt niet onder k3b uit, 0.7 is echt geweldig. Niet alleen branden dvd's rippen doet ie ook flawless hier.

Maar het zijn gui's en iedereen zijn eigen smaak he.....dus van proberen kan je leren.

RickDB, lees je boot msg of die scanbus op cdrecord.

----------

